# Die Seelenschmiede & Sarons Grube: Taktik der Bosse



## Arben (9. Dezember 2009)

Bosstaktiken und Fähigkeiten kurz zusammengefasst




Die Seelenschmiede


1. Boss - Bronjahm

Nachdem ihr alles was so umher kräucht und fleucht besiegt habt könnt ihr die Plattform des ersten Bosses betreten. Die Gruppenkonstellation ist im Grunde egal - Tank und Heiler sind hilfreich. 
Der Tank greift den Boss an und tankt ihn mittig auf der Plattform. DDs und Heiler verteilen sich locker auf der Plattform, wichtig ist, in Healrange zu bleiben (ist quasi sowieso nicht möglich diese zu verlassen).
Der Kampf beginnt normal und es wird wie gewohnt Schaden gemacht. Der Boss attackiert zufällig Charaktere mit diversen Zaubern welche gut Schaden machen und schnell gegen zu heilen sind. Nebenbei heilt er sich mit den Seelen die er entzieht, was (Stand: ein Run) auch nicht zu verhindern ist. Allerdings ist der Betrag durch konstanten Schaden locker zu ignorieren.
Der Clou des Kampfes ist der Seelensturm. Fängt der Boss an diesen zu wirken heisst es Beine in die Hand nehmen und gemeinsam am Boss zu stehen, da der Schaden im Sturm hoch und nicht zu heilen ist. Bei durchschnittlichem Schaden sollte der Boss bei Beginn des Sturm bei ca 25% sein. Stellt eucht zusammen und haut ihn um, mehr muss nicht beachtet werden.

Anmerkung: 





> Die Heilung kann man verhindern. Er lässt die Seele eines Gruppenmitglieds erscheinen. Diese Seele bewegt sich auf den Boss zu. Wenn man den Boss von der Seele wegzieht und sie tötet erhält der Boss keine Heilung.


 Danke hierfür an Ufureg.

2. Boss - Verschlinger der Seelen

Ein alter Bekannter, man durfte einem Verwandten von ihm schon im Schwarzen Tempel die Leviten lesen.
Der Kampf gestaltet sich schon etwas schwieriger als der erste. Die Positioniereung ist egal, da es ohnehin etwas chaotisch und wuselig enden wird.
Der Tank der Gruppe schnappt sich den Boss und tankt ihn mittig im Raum (man könnte ihn auch auf die Empore ziehen, das würde möglicher Weise die Geisterphase vereinfachen). Nun heisst es Schaden. Aber Achtung! Sollte ein Spieler Ziel des Zaubers "Gespiegelte Seele" sein heisst es Schadenspause. Solange der Debuff aktiv ist erhält das Ziel einen Teil des Schaden auf den Boss - bei guten DDs ist es so sehr schnell vorbei für das Ziel. 
Des weiteren beschwört der Boss "Well of Souls" - sog. Voidzones. Hier heisst es schnell auf den leuchtenden Kreisen laufen, der Schaden ist auf Dauer kaum heilbar. Eine weitere fiese Fähigkeit ist "Unleash Souls" - der Boss beschwört etliche Geister die nicht angreifbar sind. Hier heisst es entweder davon laufen (für weniger gut ausgerüstete Gruppen empfehlenswert) oder guter Gruppenheal. 
Die restlichen Fähigkeiten kann man ignorieren, da sie ohnehin nicht abzuwenden sind - ein Blitz der ein Ziel (afaik wird nur der Tank beschossen) für ca 12.000 Schattenschaden trifft, ein Sprung der einen Spieler stunt und ein wenig Schaden macht und ein Knockback der ca 5.000 Schattenschaden macht.

Wenn ihr aus den Zonen lauft, durch "Gespiegelte Seele" nicht eure eigenen Mitstreiter aus den Latschen haut und die Geister euch nicht erledigen ist auch dieser Boss nicht wirklich schwer. Anschließend wird auch der Weg zu Sarons Grube frei gemacht.




Sarons Grube

1. Boss - Ick

Bei Ick handelt es sich um einen fiesen, im Giftmüll wühlenden Diener eines hinterhältigen Gnoms. Der Kampf fängt an wie gewohnt, Tank ran, Heiler die Gruppe flicken, DDs raushaun was geht.
Die Hauptfähigkeit Icks ist "Giftmüll" - mit diesem wirft er heiter und per Zufall auf unsere Helden. Hier heisst es ausweichen. Allerdings lässt sich anhand der Flugbahn des Abfalls schon erkennen wo dieser aufschlagen wird und man kann das Gebiet weiträumig umgehen - stinkt ja auch dieser Giftmüll - nebenbei macht er ca 6.000 Natuschaden pro Tick.
Diese Fähigkeit verleiht dem Kampf schon einiges an Bewegung, doch damit nicht genug. Nach einer Weile beginnt Ick "Explosive Mienen" auszupacken. Wenn die Meldung erscheint heisst es wieder laufen, denn unter euch erscheinen nun ca. alle 5 Sekunden kleine Arkannovas die nach ca.3 Sekunden für 6.000 Arkanschaden explodieren. Also bewegen und weiter Schaden machen.
Verliert Ick nun den Spaß an diesem Spielzeug entscheidet er sich seine "Giftnova" auszupacken. Nun heisst es abstand gewinnen, ansonsten werden ihr für 30.000 Naturschaden angeschleimt. Steht niemand in der Nova sollte der Boss nun zu Boden gehen.

Anmerkung: 





> Es gibt noch eine Fähigkeit, bei der er einen zufälligen Spieler verfolgt. Dieser Spieler bekommt einen Pfeil über den Kopf und muss vom Boss weglaufen. Erreicht der Boss den Spieler, stirbt dieser sofort. Der Boss hat einen Debuff, wodurch er verlangsamt wird. Das Ganze wird durch ein Emote angekündigt. Nahkämpfer sollten dabei schon auf Abstand gehen, weil sie sonst sofort sterben, sollten sie ausgewählt werden.


 Danke hierfür an Aphrodisia. Wer das grüne "Mal des Jägers" über sich hat sollte wieder einmal laufen.


2. Boss - Schmiedemeister Garfrost

Dieser Geselle ist ein ziemlich speckiger Riese den ihr in seiner - oh WUNDER! - Schmiede antrefft. Gebufft und volle Leben? Dann kanns los gehn. Neben Garfrost erwarten euch noch einige Trashmobs die dem Schmiedemeister bei seiner Arbeit zur Hand gehen. Mit 25.000 Leben sind diese recht zerbrechlich und können nach einer kurzen Phase des Antankens mit Flächenschaden zerlegt werden.
Übrigens ist es auf Garfrosts Plateau echt frisch, es erwartet euch wie in Naxxramas oder dem Nexus ein Kältedebuff. Es kommt so einiges an Gruppenschaden zusammen, dafür halten sich die gefährlichen Fähigkeiten des Bosses in Grenzen. So eilt dieser ab und an zu einer seiner Schmieden um sich eine größere Waffe zu beschaffen - der Schaden am Tank nimmt mit dickeren Wummen daher zu. Nebenbei schmeisst er mit Saronitbrocken nach euch welchen es auszuweichen gilt. Wenn ihr also aufpasst und nicht überrollt werdet ist auch dieser Gegner schnell bezwungen.

Anmerkung: 





> Der Umgebungseffekt kommt vom Boss und man kann/sollte ihn ausklingen lassen indem man sich für 2 Sekunden hinter einen der Steine stellt, die er herumwirft.


 Danke hierfür an Ufureg. Gemeint ist die Aura wie bei Saphiron (Naxx) oder im Nexus.


3. Boss - Scourgelord Tyrannus

Dieser Ritter erwartet euch auf seinem Frostwyrm reitend vor dem Eingang zu den Hallen der Reflektion. Nach einer kurzen Begrüßung mit den üblichen Untergangsfloskeln in denen es um euren Tod und die Verdammnis danach geht steigt er auch schon ab. Der Tank schnappt ihn sich nun und kümmert sich um seine Aufmerksamkeit. Allerdings hat Tyrannus wohl von Anfang an die Buchsen voll und lässt sich daher von seinem Wyrm unterstützen, der über der Plattform seine Kreise zieht und zufällig einen Helden einfriert. Nebenbei spuckt er Eisflächen auf den Boden aus denen man den Boss heraus bewegen sollte sofern man nicht neben Iglo & Co in der Tiefkühltruhe enden möchte.
Die gefährlichste Fähigkeit ist das "Brandmal des Oberanführers". Wer dies hat sollte mit dem Austeilen von Schaden aufhören bis es ausgeklungen ist, da ansonsten sämtlicher verursachter Schaden an den Tank weiter gegeben wird - das haut ihn doch beachtlich schnell aus den Latschen.
Wenn ihr euch also aus den Frostflächen bewegt und auf den Debuff achtet, wird auch dieser Frostwyrmrbesitzer nicht mehr lange euren Vorgarten mit beachtlichen Wyrmhäufchen verunstalten.


Hallen der Reflektion

Folgt!



Danke für euer feedback und die Ergänzungen!


----------



## Ufureg (10. Dezember 2009)

zu Bronjahm :
Die Heilung kann man verhindern. Er lässt die Seele eines Gruppenmitglieds erscheinen. Diese Seele bewegt sich auf den Boss zu. Wenn man den Boss von der Seele wegzieht und sie tötet erhält der Boss keine Heilung.

zu Garfrost :
Der Umgebungseffekt kommt vom Boss und man kann/sollte ihn ausklingen lassen indem man sich für 2 Sekunden hinter einen der Steine stellt, die er herumwirft.

Beides bezieht sich auf heroic. Gute Arbeit ansonsten


----------



## Aphrodisia (10. Dezember 2009)

zu Ick:

Es gibt noch eine Fähigkeit, bei der er einen zufälligen Spieler verfolgt. Dieser Spieler bekommt einen Pfeil über den Kopf und muss vom Boss weglaufen. Erreicht der Boss den Spieler, stirbt dieser sofort. Der Boss hat einen Debuff, wodurch er verlangsamt wird. Das Ganze wird durch ein Emote angekündigt. Nahkämpfer sollten dabei schon auf Abstand gehen, weil sie sonst sofort sterben, sollten sie ausgewählt werden.


----------



## Ferok (10. Dezember 2009)

zu Garfrost : also bei uns waren es glaube ich 6 oder 8 sek bis der debuff weg waren

zu Scourgelord Tyrannus: er hat noch ne fähigkeit weiß leider nicht wie sie heißt da wird er großer so ne art enrage, da sollte der tank abstand von ihm gewinnen. wenn er dies hat ihn über ne eisfläche ziehen damit er langsamer wird.


----------



## Sivadim (11. Dezember 2009)

"zu Scourgelord Tyrannus: er hat noch ne fähigkeit weiß leider nicht wie sie heißt da wird er großer so ne art enrage, da sollte der tank abstand von ihm gewinnen. wenn er dies hat ihn über ne eisfläche ziehen damit er langsamer wird."


Vor dem Enrage kickt er den Tank noch nach hinten, der Abstand den er dadurch gewinnt reicht allerdings meist nicht für den ganzen enrage timer, und nach dem kick noch ne eisfläche in der laufbahn zu haben ist selten.Am besten stellt sich der Tank mit dem rücken zu ner eisfläche, durch den kick fliegt der tank über die Fläche drüber, der Boss läuft ihm über die Fläche (verlangsamt) nach.Klappt ziemlich gut, nur die eisflächen spawnen ziemlich launisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (12. Dezember 2009)

[ahh, lesen FTW!]


----------



## Taløm (16. März 2010)

Noch etwas zu [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Scourgelord Tyrannus:[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Noch während der Einleitungsphase in der er erzählt könnt ih Damage auf ihn machen, das verkürzt den Kampf je nach eurem Schaden dann doch erheblich =)[/font]


----------



## Dark Guardian (19. März 2010)

Noch was zu Tyrannus:

Ranges sollten nicht zuweit hinten stehen. Beim Boss spawnen Adds die im Regelfall von den Truppen vor der Höhle getötet werden. Stehen die Ranges zu weit hinten kann es passieren das während der Laufphase der Adds die Ranges Aggro ziehen und bevor der Tank das bemerkt, geschweige denn reagieren kann, schon ins Gras gebissen haben.


----------



## RedShirt (19. März 2010)

Dark schrieb:


> Ranges sollten nicht zuweit hinten stehen.



Am allerbesten laufen alle erstmal am Boss vorbei.
Manchmal bricht auch ein Add (selten) aus und läuft in den Raum. Ich stand fast auf Höhe vom Drachen und wurde als Priester umlegt, bevor ich "Verzweifeltes Geb..." sagen konnte.


----------

